# Stupid question about ABT's.....



## tlcpokertables (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey there!
I made my 1st batch of ABT's over the weekend (about 50) and they went in a matter of minutes!
I can see myself making these all summer long...so my stupid question is:

Do they freeze well?

Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## culturedhick (Mar 30, 2010)

I have never frozen them before, but I have smoked them until just barely done, then put them into the fridge for several days. Just put them on the grill to reheat and they were great.

Alan


----------



## tlcpokertables (Mar 30, 2010)

Good idea! I would just love to stock pile these in the freezer and take them as I need them...


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 30, 2010)

I have frozen then before they aren't quite as good the second time but still great. The reason I say they aren't quite as good is they get a little soggy when you are reheating them. But if you do them in the oven to reheat them they are still darn good.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 30, 2010)

I know raw peppers freeze well but cooked would be soft when thawed.
Also cream cheese isn't something you want to freeze, ,it turns crumbly when thawed.
If you cut your japs into boat shape you could probably cut and clean them and freeze that way so you just have to fill and wrap in bacon.
To me cleaning the japs always took the most prep time.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats a great idea!! Thanks!!


----------



## chainsaw (Mar 30, 2010)

I haven't done it but you can blanch veggies (briefly boil & plunge in ice water) before freezing to prevent sogginess and discoloration. There are lots of sites with info regarding this method. I agree about cream cheese, I got some on sale & froze it, not the same consistency as unfrozen.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 30, 2010)

That has also been my experience with any possible leftovers. usually, they're gone before the main dish is out of the smoker.
Speaking of fresh chiles, I never freeze any fresh chiles for the same reason. If I do any freezing, it's after they have been fire roasted. After that, they can be taken in and out of the freezer without any negative effect to the chiles.


----------



## wildflower (Mar 31, 2010)

Fix them the way you want them but with out the bacon.  Freeze on a sheet pan and put into zip bags, when you want to cook them, wrap with bacon and put on the fire frozen


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm gonna step outta the box a little and suggest a bigger smoker..More room = more ABT's...LOL .....Let us know how it turns out if you do freeze them.


----------



## wingman (Apr 13, 2010)

There are no stupid questions... I have not been able to keep ABT's around long enough to freeze any. There are stupid answers! Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 13, 2010)

I have frozen them before and when reheated they were soggy but I still liked them. I dont suggest freezing them.......


----------

